# svgalib_helper module load error, unknown symbol [SOLVED]

## Sgeorg

Hi folks!

hope I'm in the correct Category!

```

root@thinkpad ~ # modprobe svgalib_helper 

FATAL: Error inserting svgalib_helper (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/misc/svgalib_helper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

dmesg output:

svgalib_helper: Unknown symbol devfs_mk_symlink

```

```

happens on both versions of svgalib which are in portage:

 media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3

 media-libs/svgalib-1.9.21

```

this setup worked until the newly upcomming svgalib emerge troubles, which where located in the ebuild file (syntax error)

I think the patching isn't done correctly???

Thanks,

georgLast edited by Sgeorg on Wed May 04, 2005 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MasquedAvenger

I have exactly the same problem.  I started this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331838-highlight-svgalibhelper.html

But, so far nobody's answered yet.  We'll see what happens.

James

----------

## maximalred

That fix stuff did not work no matter what I edited etc.. the coimpiling of that svgalibs fails to compile on my system , what I did find out how to get my this with emerge --resume --skipfirst kde-meta , I had to do this twice since 2 problems failed to compile and cause it to stop compiling etc..

problem is here I think so link to 

# https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2369474.html#2369474

----------

## Sgeorg

I've opened a bug, but it has been closed with WORKSFORME!

So everyone with the same problem please tell!!!

Or please could anyone post a working svgalib_helper kernel module!? for 2.6.11-r6

Thanks,

georg

----------

## Sgeorg

solved

uncomment the patch for devfs in the ebuild file!

only 1.9.19-r3 version!

don't forget do recalculate the digest

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331838-highlight-svgalibhelper.html

georg

----------

## drescherjm

Sgeorg

Thank You. I just ran into this problem and that worked great.

----------

